# missing driver Realtek RTL8111GR ??

## Schnulli

Hi all,

is the driver for the ethernic Realtek RTL8111GR missing in the 3.14.14 Kernel source?

The supported Kernel driver dosnt work properly and allways does a fallback to 100M or less and is damned slow und unstable

I tried to get it working with the original driver source from realtek but it dosnt work.

To new maybe? I couldnt find any matching driver at Realtek so i pluged another 1G PCIe NIC

This onboard NIC is found on boards like the ASRock Q1900M Celeron and others.

Regards

----------

## my.Gentoo.Asus.Z87-A

...Last edited by my.Gentoo.Asus.Z87-A on Thu Oct 23, 2014 10:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ShanaXXII

Was it working during the installation?

If it was, then you can do a # lspci -k

to see what driver in the kernel it was using.

Then go into the kernel, search for it and enable it.

----------

## Schnulli

HI All and thanks for ur replys,

i tryed out all firmwares and yes it worked during install but only at 100M , damned slowly and unstable. 

I will  drop the Realtek Dev Team a note and ask for a solution and driver. Lets see how long it takes this time ^^

Till then i use another PCIe X1 1G NIC

Best Regards

/Edit

i left a note at Realtek Dev, lets see now

----------

## ShanaXXII

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

> HI All and thanks for ur replys,
> 
> i tryed out all firmwares and yes it worked during install but only at 100M , damned slowly and unstable. 
> 
> 

 

Since it worked during the installation, the driver is probably in the kernel and working.

After installation, try doing # ifconfig -a to see if the driver is being used and that the interface is up.

If it is, then you can do # dhcpcd <interface_name>

----------

## Schnulli

Hi ShanaXXII, i tested them all... no luck, wel dosnt mater, Realtek answered me with but i didnt tryed yet, so if anyone wants, i am lucky with my PCIe x1 NIC

Realteks answer:

--------------------------------------

Dear Customer,

Thank you for your E-mail!

Have you try the latest driver ?

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

LINUX driver for kernel 3.x and 2.6.x and 2.4.x

8.039

2014/9/18

79k

HK1

US1

US3

CN

UK1

US2

Best regards,

Lisa Chiu

Engineer

Technical Support Dept.

Realtek Semiconductor  Corp.

E-mail:LisaChiu@Realtek.com

-----Original Message-----

From: XXXXXX [mailto:XXXXXXXXXXXX] 

Sent: Tuesday, October 14, 2014 10:03 AM

To: Nicfae

Subject: Known Driver Issue and Problems with RTL 8111GR onboard NIC Chipon Linux

Hello to you over there in Taiwan at Realtek,

long ago we had been in contact.

At time we are having some Development (Kernel and Gentoo Core Sys)

Problems with your Ether NIC 8111GR onboard Chip under Linux Kernels.

The Problem looks like this:

Connection only at 100M or below, damned slowly and unstable.

All trys to use another Firmware dosnt fix it.

Could you please have a look at it, fix and leave me a note where a

working Driver is to download to support this NIC under Linux Kernels

>3.x.x , Kernel ORG and the Linux Community.....?

Best Regards to you at Realtek,

------------------------------------------

----------

